# It was worth the effort



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Some of y'all regulars have followed my land purchase, cabin building, dock building chronicles.... My endless questions about crappie and catfish, minnow traps, crappie condos, trot lines, water levels..... It's been a busy year and I still have a lot to learn. The wife and I made a quick trip up to the cabin Friday afternoon and stopped by and picked up her parents, Granny & Pop. Pop and I have fished and hunted together for years. Pops always been very active and a hard worker but in the last few years his knees have become so bad he can barely get in and out of the boat. I got pop set up on the dock with some crickets and a few minners and walked up to grill a few steaks for our supper. Now I haven't caught one fish off that dock since I finished it over a month ago, but I glance down and see him bowed up on one. I run down just in time to see him flip this stud 14" crappie on the dock! It just made my day!! We teamed up and caught several more before dark with only three being keepers but it didn't matter - Pop got the first big one and that made it all worth it to me. We caught about twenty more from the boat today with six being keepers. We ran out of minners and switched to crickets and ended up with 25 decent bluegills before we quit. The weather was beautiful and it was a great trip! 
......... And not to be outdone check out the arrowhead that Granny found outside the cabin!


























Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

That's just awesome. Brings back memories of my paw paw, he fished and fished until his body just told him it's time to rest. Great read.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fine Job Tryin!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! Glad it paid off!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Surf & Turf on the grill!

Oh yeah, any Flatties out there, rig up the Bluegills.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice box of good eating right there. Good job Try'n.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Pretty cool you built a cabin with dock. Where and what river are you on? Nice mess of fish, some good eating.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Soon you won't even have to launch the boat anymore. You can kill'em from the pier.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't beat that kinda day TH! Pops record will stand from now on,you can't be first but once.:thumbup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Way cool,definitely worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Way cool.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Which river did you build that cabin on?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

spinfactor said:


> Which river did you build that cabin on?


Alabama river south of Selma

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Isn't it wonderful how fishing gives us life long memories.


----------

